# 1000 Things to do your free hand while doing OH



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2019)

Let's see if we can get to 1000!

1. Solve a 17x17
2. Solve another 3x3
3. Post on the thread "1000 things to do with your free hand while doing OH"
4. Do FMC


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 13, 2019)

5. Eat a sandwich
6. File taxes
7. Write your will
8. Play the trumpet
9. Eat pasta
10. Have a soda

Also, you should change the title. My grammar side is ringing so many bells rn!


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jun 13, 2019)

11. Smack a random non-cuber’s head
12. Use a hammer to crush a Rubik’s brand
13. Hold a bicycle handle with one hand and ride the bicycle(legs included)


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 13, 2019)

14. Doing your homework
15. Stocking cubes
16. Arsoning your favorite cube store warehouse (plz dont actually)
17. catch a frisbee
18. play tennis
19. play volleyball
20. play table tennis
21. play badminton
22. play tetris
23. play dance dance revolution or stepmania
24. solve another 3x3 with your feet
25. solve another 3x3 with your feet and your other hand blindfolded
26. drive
27. going in an elevator and press all the buttons
28. draw
29. chug
30. pack up your knives and go
31. juggling
32. cardistry
33. prank call someone
34. play chess
35. speed integrate
36. do laundry
37. do laundry in nebraska
38. do skewb on your other hand
39. speed type
40. speed type ABC
41. program things in code
42. do chemistry just like what chris tran told you to do
43. construct something just like what chris tran told you to do
44. judge someone if they're guilty or not just like what phil yu told you to do
45. parkour


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 13, 2019)

46. Write Rouxvolution flyers
47. Read Harry Potter
48. Kill the Percy Jackson movies
49. Play Minecraft
50. Kill Fortnite
51. Think of more things for this thread
52. Calculate how many more of these we need


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jun 13, 2019)

53. Turn the pages of your Bible as you read it. 
54. Copy down 50,000 decimal places of pi
55. Cut your toenails
56. Eat a donut
57. Slap the table
58. Clap (with one hand)
59. Count the money in your wallet
60. Put a blindfold on
61. Take apart your least favorite puzzle and throw away all the pieces
62. Memorize your cousins' birthdays
63. Look up how many nemeses you have in the WCA
64. Calculate 8x8
65. Calculate 8x8+1
66. Paint your room
67. Perform a card trick
68. Eat a watermelon
69. Dream
70. Doodle
71. Admire your favorite people
72. Pray
73. Make a paper airplane
74. Do lunges


----------



## Apolo (Jun 13, 2019)

75. Dab


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2019)

76. Make a video rant about Rubik's.
77. Make a video rant about how expensive cubes are these days.
78. Make a video rant about how sucky OH is.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 13, 2019)

79. Flex on people with your OH skills.
80. Realise that you're really bad at OH because you've solved a 17x17 with your non OH hand but you've only solved half a cross edge.
81. Switch to ZZ because you're being really slow at OH.
82. Switch to Roux because EO is too hard.
83. Switch back to CFOP because you can't do M slices OH yet.
84. Become President.
85. Switch nationalities and become Prime Minister.
86. Beat the OH WR with your other hand.
87. Tickle your friend.
88. Punch your friend.
89. Lose your friend.
90. Lean 1LLL in preparation for when you finally get there.
91. Memorise the Periodic Table.
92. Memorise e because pi gets too much attention.
93. Memorise tau in base 12 because you feel superior.
94. Read the Qur'an.
95. Read the Torah.
96. Realise you've already read the Torah because you read the Bible earlier on.
97. Join the Speedsolving Discord.
98. Write your own book.
99. Publish your own book.
100. Thank the bus driver.
101. Celebrate palindromes.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 13, 2019)

102. Celebrate your OH State Record(s)
103. Bus the Thank Driver (See what I did there? Homage to Ceeday. #UseCodeCeedayy)
104. Read a book.
105. Play Piano
106. Play an Auxiliary Percussion Instrument (#PercussionForLife)
107. Make an OH Tutorial


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2019)

108. Invent new CFOP subsets
109. Invent an OH method
110. Make an LBL method for big cubes
111. Get 11.1% of the way in less than one page of posts


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 13, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 111. Get 11.1% of the way in less then one page of posts


*than.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> *than.


112. Try to make a way to dislike posts on SS


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 13, 2019)

113. Juggle 3 cubes and solve them
114. Find more proofs that E to the I Pi = -1
115. Watch OH youtube tutorials
116. Hack into Pewdiepie and T series' channels and delete them
115. Memorize Bible verses
116. Read Narnia
117. Be happy
118. Write emojis on a piece of paper
119. Go skydiving
120. Order all of speedcubeshop's stock


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 13, 2019)

121. Start a shop called speedcubeshop 2.0 because you just bought all of their stock.
122. Start a podcast called CastCube.
123. Start a podcast called CubeCast 3.0
124. Emigrate to a country with no cubers and get all of the NRs.
125. Brush your teeth because it's taken you so long to solve this one piece OH.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 13, 2019)

126: sub to pewdiepie
127: sub to alpha cubers
128: complain about brexit
129: complain about people complaining about brexit
130: complain about trump
131: complain about people complaining about trump
132: notice the pattern here
133: listen to green day


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 13, 2019)

134: Watch felix turn faster than you will ever be able to
135: Watch jay mcneil complicate a childs toy
136: Eat a picture of somebody
137: Photoshop somebody and make them look cooler
138: Take a sip of the lube closest to you to wash down the picture of somebody you just ate


----------



## u Cube (Jun 13, 2019)

139: Spell feliks correctly


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 13, 2019)

150: type something incorrect just to trigger people
141: watch u cube try to sub 4.5 skewb


----------



## u Cube (Jun 13, 2019)

142: more like watch u Cube fail at sub 4.5 skewb averages for 30 minutes (including timer resets and bad fingertricks) lol


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 13, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 112. Try to make a way to dislike posts on SS


Lol


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 13, 2019)

140. Filling in skipped numbers by annoying people.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 13, 2019)

143. Laugh at PugCuber
144. Like Stanley Chapel's video about One pass memo
145. Do FMC of your OH solve


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 13, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> 140. Filling in skipped numbers by annoying people.


146: reply to somebody that thinks you are annoying


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 13, 2019)

Only on a cubing forum could you not get the obvious answer.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 14, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> 143. Laugh at PugCuber



I love laughing with my hand.


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Jun 14, 2019)

147: Switch around the color scheme on your stickerless cube


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jun 14, 2019)

148. Switch around the color scheme on your stickered cube. 
149. Eat the stickers because they are useless now.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2019)

150. Play a chess game
151. Play Go game
152. Do mental arithmetic and do some calculations using the abacus.
153. Move your fingers over 4x4 wings in hope of doing one pass memo like Stanley
154. Get shifty and do the finger dance on the table.
155. Count coins that you can take while you while you go outside and buy ice cream after the cubing session.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 14, 2019)

156. Solve a heshu super-big 3x3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2019)

157. Build the worlds largest 3x3


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I love laughing with my hand.


Thanks for the lols Daniel!


----------



## Rocketcubing (Jun 14, 2019)

143: Do mirror blocks
144:control your mouse so that you lose at 99% at YEETagarasu (only GD players know this one)
145:sing a song with a microphone
146ut a coin in your piggy bank
147:do a transaction from a REAL bank
148:do a half dab (dead meme sorry guys)
149:look at all the 149 things to do with your other hand in OH
150:C H  I L L
151:
152lay chess
153: see 151
WAIT, THAT'S ILLEGAL
154lay minecraft
150:type something wrong just to trigger people
156: also steal an original reply JUST TO TRIGGER PEOPLE
157:run out of ideas so you HAVE TO click that post reply button but dont want to
158:get that one last idea before clicking that reply button
159:realize that you have a million more ideas
160:still click that reply button
161:realize that you ended on a round number (but not this one)


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

162. Play Bongos
163. Play Timpani
164. Post on a completely unrelated forum


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

Rocketcubing said:


> 143: Do mirror blocks
> 144:control your mouse so that you lose at 99% at YEETagarasu (only GD players know this one)
> 145:sing a song with a microphone
> 146ut a coin in your piggy bank
> ...


All of those aside from 158-161 have already been filled.


----------



## Rocketcubing (Jun 14, 2019)

the 'p's on my reply turn into emojis


----------



## Rocketcubing (Jun 14, 2019)

165:realize that ALL your replies are filled


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

166. Wonder why some letters become emojis.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> 146: reply to somebody that thinks you are annoying


Lol


----------



## Rocketcubing (Jun 14, 2019)

166:REALIZE THAT not all your replies have been fillled


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

Rocketcubing said:


> 166:REALIZE THAT not all your replies have been fillled


Lol


----------



## u Cube (Jun 14, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I love laughing with my hand.


when I saw this my hand laughed so hard


----------



## Ethan128 (Jun 14, 2019)

143: Use a fidget spinner


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 14, 2019)

167: Despair with your hand at people who can't just list numbers and random activites.
168: Reread the thread so far so you don't forget your life.
169: Die.
170: Control+Z
171: Switch to metric
172: Give blood.
173: Take blood.
174: Put your phone on charge.
175: Snap your fingers.
176: Put the infinity gauntlet on.
177: Realise that you snapped your fingers and put the infinity gauntlet on the wrong way round.
178: Repeat 175 and 176 the opposite way round.
179: Make a language.
180: Make another language, but this time it's an actually good auxlang.
181: Have your birthday party early.
182: Have your birthday party late.
183: Get a girlfriend.
184: Get married.
185: Get married to your girlfriend.
186: Have 2 wives.
187: Get arrested.
188: Pay a lot of money to become not arrested.
189: Call them full stops because it's correct.
190: Spell it colour, because it's also correct.
191: Whenever you write 'ise' or 'isation' use an s not a z because it's correct.
192: Download grammarly.
193: Delete grammarly because you can spell correctly already.
194: Pronounce it zed. Because zed is right.
195: Actually hand in your form for work experience because I totally haven't left it for 3 weeks.
196: Streamline your workflow with Monday.
197: Revise for exams on Monday.
198: Go out driving.
199: Start counting to 100.
200: Stop counting to 100.
201: Watch a really good video on why ZZ>CFOP.
202: Celebrate even more palindromes.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

203. Sub to MrBeast
204. Turn on Notifications for MrBeast
205. Visit shopmrbeast.com
206. Buy Beast Merch


----------



## asacuber (Jun 14, 2019)

207. Eat a pineapple 
208. try and figure out how much of an IQ you require to understand Rick and Morty


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jun 14, 2019)

209. Play mincraft
210. Plug your cubing channel
211. Solves a little pi
212. Watch pewdiepie
213. Solve in japanese
214. Build a cube tower
215. Get a mango
216. Get a friend named kyle
217. Come up with a good username
218. Come up with a list of 1000 things to do when solving one handed.


----------



## savioacp (Jun 14, 2019)

219. Play Osu!
220. Write hello world in COBOL
221. Learn Petrus


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 15, 2019)

Two Twenty Two- Change the format of a discussion on speed solving just to annoy even more people


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 15, 2019)

223. read all the options on this thread to figure out what hasn't been done yet
224. balance a shovel on your hand
225. film your OH solve
226. hire someone to film your OH solve so you can stop the timer with your other hand
227. get really annoyed at option 222


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 15, 2019)

228: Drink coffee
229: Realise your mistaek
230: Make coffee
231: Drink actual coffee
232: Play the knife game while holding the knife with your mouth
233: Stab yourself
234: Go to the hospital
235: Use this as an excuse to not do TH
236: Realise you mistaek
237: Do a cheat cheat since your at home (B2 haha I'm so evil)


----------



## Cows_love_cubing (Jun 15, 2019)

238: Record on your phone so your SD card runs out
239: Write your signature on the score paper
240: Satisfy your OCD
241: Legally change your name
242: Study algs


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jun 15, 2019)

243: Stop doing OH.
244: Do stuff.


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 15, 2019)

245. reset your timer
246. get annoyed that people have started putting colons after the numbers on this thread instead of periods
247. makke a typo
248. prank call a fast food place
249. do a feet solve
250. edit a video
251. watch all of Brody's videos on OH
252. get annoyed that #42 wasn't "read the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy"
253. realixe that you're getting annoyed at a lot of things lately
254. consider leaving the thread so you won't get annoyed anymore
255. decide not to leave the thread


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2019)

255. Get annoyed by the people writing about getting annoyed by the people who do annoying things


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 15, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> 245. reset your timer
> 246. get annoyed that people have started putting colons after the numbers on this thread instead of periods
> 247. makke a typo
> 248. prank call a fast food place
> ...


I love doing feet solves with my hand.

256. Do FMC officially
257. DNF your mean
258. Remorsefully slap your self
259. Make a difrent typo than the other one
260. Bask in the glory of Sebastiano’s 16


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 16, 2019)

261. End the subwar by deleting Pewdiepie and T-Series' channels with the infinity gauntlet
262. Subscribe to J perm so that he wins with with everyone on youtube subbed to him.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 16, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I love doing feet solves with my hand.
> 
> 256. Do FMC officially
> 257. DNF your mean
> ...



263. Be obsessed with FMC like me


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> 263. Be obsessed with FMC like me


I love being obsessed with my hand but whatever lol

264. Try to learn DR by using your free hand to get the cube into a DR state
265. Realize you can’t learn DR and slap yourself in the face
266. Learn ASL so you can complain with your hand


----------



## Phraser_918 (Jun 17, 2019)

267: Wait for GAN 356x numerical ipg to be in stock.


----------



## DLXCubing (Jun 17, 2019)

268: Eat a guanlong


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 18, 2019)

268. Defend yourself from your little sister.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 18, 2019)

143. Do OH Chinese finger trap


----------



## Skittleskp (Jun 18, 2019)

269. sign up for a comp
270. get a pb
271. eat a pb and j
272. watch the office
273. realize you're slower than an 11 year old (Leo Borromeo)


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 18, 2019)

274. Realize that @Cubingcubecuber likes every post in this thread.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 19, 2019)

275. Realize you might be a robot
276. Realize you can’t be a robot because robots don’t have a sense of humor


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 19, 2019)

276. Teach ImmolatedMarmoset how to do DR


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2019)

277. Solve a kilominx OH
278. Solve a megaminx OH
279. Solve a gigaminx OH
280. Solve a teraminx OH (that would qualify as a modern torture method)
281. Solve a yottaminx OH (^)
282. Solve a 2x2 OH
283. Solve a 3x3 OH
284. Solve a 4x4 OH
285. Solve a 5x5 OH
286. Solve a 6x6 OH
287. Solve a 7x7 OH
288. Solve an 8x8 OH
289. Solve a 9x9 OH
290. Solve a 10x10 OH
291. Solve an 11x11 OH
292. Solve a 12x12 OH
293. Solve a 13x13 OH
294. Solve a 15x15 OH
295. Solve a 17x17 OH
296. Solve a 22x22 OH
297. Solve a 33x33 OH
298. Don't solve OH
299. Eat ice cream
300. Write reason #300


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 23, 2019)

301. Realise that you haven't posted on here for a while.
302. Bite your nails on your free hand.
303. Celebrate palindromes for the 3rd time.
304. Use a pen to draw a face.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2019)

305. Finally fill out that bank transfer for your long lost uncle who happens to be from Nigeria.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 24, 2019)

306. Realize that despite having been active in this discussion for a week or two, we are still not even close to 1000


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 24, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> 276. Teach ImmolatedMarmoset how to do DR


Lel


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 26, 2019)

307. Read the entire “1000 reasons you've been contacted for too long" thread


----------



## sub203x3 (Jun 26, 2019)

143: Read through buy sell trade, for noobs selling good cubes for prices that are way to low


----------



## ~Octavian~ (Jun 27, 2019)

308. Draw a cube
309. Eat a cube
310. Lube a cube


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 3, 2019)

311. Realize how many people posted "143" because they didn't realize there was more than one page


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 4, 2019)

312: eat pizza then wipe it on your cube


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 4, 2019)

313: do feet but your feet are sweaty and you accidentally lube your cube


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 4, 2019)

314. Clean your cube.
315. Lube your cube.
316. Be a decent human by cleaning your feet
317. Be a decent cuber by campaigning for feet to remain as an event.
318. Negotiate Brexit
319. Drill the ZBLL algs that you learnt earlier.
320. Go to school.
321. Work hard at school.
322. Come back from school feeling happy that you've had a successful day.
323. Gen a faster E-perm. 
324. Gen a faster A-perm.
325. Develop a method that always finds the optimal solution.
326. Break the FMC WR.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 4, 2019)

327: Do a 3bld with your feet


----------



## Sowrduk (Jul 4, 2019)

328: scramble another cube and try and speedbld it


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jul 4, 2019)

329: dance.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 4, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> 313: do feet but your feet are sweaty and you accidentally lube your cube


How do i do feet with my free hand?


----------



## iamgoodntatmath (Jul 4, 2019)

143. eat bagels and slap the leftovers on your sister's face


----------



## Hardwehr (Jul 4, 2019)

330.
Logging in with a new Account and See how funny the Cube Community is!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 4, 2019)

328: Do my personal favourite event: 4x4 MBLD FMC with feet


----------



## Hardwehr (Jul 4, 2019)

331.
Solving a 33x33x33 one feeted blindfolded


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 4, 2019)

Hardwehr said:


> 331.
> Solving a 33x33x33 one feeted blindfolded


How do I do feet with my hand anyway lol


----------



## Hardwehr (Jul 4, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> How do I do feet with my hand anyway lol


Bruh youre right


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 4, 2019)

332. List another thing in this thread that's doing something with your feet instead of your other hand


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 4, 2019)

333. Vandalize a school
334. Pray that none of your ideas are repeats of others
335. Practice spelling pray after Grammarly had to catch you spelling it as "prey" in your last idea
336. Check for upcoming competitions
337. Try to set a PB for most things on this list you can do before you finish this solve. 
338. Move your hand as dangerously close to the cube as you can without DNFing it.


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jul 4, 2019)

339: Forget you are doing one handed and begin to solve the cube with both hands.


----------



## Fractured Toenail (Jul 4, 2019)

Then get disqualified


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 5, 2019)

340: OH on both hands


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 5, 2019)

341: Skype a non cuber to show off your OH skills
350: Distractedly plan your next vacation.
351: Turn your OH solve into a One Half handed solve and solve another cube One and a half handed.
352: Finally write your christmas thank you notes (esecially for the really good OH cube that your aunt got you)
353: Massage your other hand when it starts to cramp.
354: Make predictions of the date that we will reach 1000 things to do
355: Make a list of 700 ideas but dont post it until the date that you predicted.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jul 6, 2019)

356. Ask yourself why you are doing this anyway
357. Sniffle
358. Do a SD gen H perm on another cube OH
359. Do a SD gen Z perm
360. Do a EF gen H perm 
361. Do a EB gen H perm 
362. Do a EF gen Z perm
363. Do a EB gen Z perm


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 6, 2019)

364. Watch every MMP video


----------



## CashCuber (Jul 7, 2019)

365. Make an Office 365 account


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 8, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> How do i do feet with my free hand?


Easy. replace your hand with a new foot


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> Easy. replace your hand with a new foot


That defeats the purpose of the whole thread.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 10, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> That defeats the purpose of the whole thread.


lol


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 27, 2019)

366. Bump this thread because it still needs to get to 1000 and it is not even close


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 27, 2019)

367. Eat a picture of pewdiepie while solving
368. type a bunch of spaces because you tried to start cs timer and you were on a different tab.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 3, 2019)

369. Re bump this thread because we must get to 1000.
370. Close this tab and don't come on the thread for another week or two.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 3, 2019)

371. Fail at nats


----------



## Qazxdr (Aug 3, 2019)

372. Browse reddit 
373. Try to come up with ideas for 374


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 4, 2019)

~Octavian~ said:


> 308. Draw a cube
> 309. Eat a cube
> 310. Lube a cube


374. Eat a lube


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 374. Eat a lube


375. Eat a draw
376. Eat an eat


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 4, 2019)

377: Do another oh solve
378: Do a feet solve


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Aug 5, 2019)

379: do another oh feet solve.
380: creeper aw man


----------



## TheKravCuber (Aug 5, 2019)

381. Paint the Mona Lisa
382. So we back in the mine...


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

383. Got our pickaxe swinging from side to side
384. Side side to side


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 8, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> 143: realise you suck at OH because you did the 1000 things in one solve


Soz 385


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Aug 10, 2019)

385. make some dank cubing memes
386. try not to quote anyone elses things
387. watch feliks and get depressed
388. look up the lyrics for creeper aw man because you arent cool enough to know the lyrics
389. this task a grueling one
390. hope to find some diamonds tonight


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

391: solve a 2x2
392: try not to drop your expensive speedcube
393: try not to write something someone else has already done
394: pick your nose


----------



## White KB (Aug 10, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Let's see if we can get to 1000!
> 
> 1. Solve a 17x17
> 2. Solve another 3x3
> ...


Wait, I think I know when this thread is going to meet its slow, yet inevitable, demise:
Probably at the 3400 mark or sometime shortly afterwards.
I think this because of how "Reasons why You've Been Cubing Too Long" (to which I am was a contributor) met a pause at about 3400.
People gave up on the old one, so you should either...
1. Just give up now, or
2. Get to 3400 :|
When it happens, don't say I didn't warn you...
#LeaveADoomsday/ProphecyCommentOnAReasonsThreadOnSpeedSolving.com


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Aug 22, 2019)

White KB said:


> Wait, I think I know when this thread is going to meet its slow, yet inevitable, demise:
> Probably at the 3400 mark or sometime shortly afterwards.
> I think this because of how "Reasons why You've Been Cubing Too Long" (to which I am was a contributor) met a pause at about 3400.
> People gave up on the old one, so you should either...
> ...


but it only goes up to 1000


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 22, 2019)

Whatevernumberismeanttobenext: drill OH algs with the other hand
Whatevernumberismeanttobenext: check speedsolving.com new threads
Whatevernumberismeanttobenext: find good OH tutorials on yt


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 22, 2019)

learn new finger tricks for OH
learn new ales for OH


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 22, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> but it only goes up to 1000


The signs you've been cubing too long was originally 1000 and when we got to 1000 it was changed to 2000 but when we got to 1400 it was changed to ∞


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 22, 2019)

400: make people use real numbers


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 22, 2019)

401: unbox another cube.

BTW, U cube, this is Jack from BUconeer bonanza.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 22, 2019)

oh man, sorry, i am behind lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 22, 2019)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> *401*: unbox another cube.
> 
> BTW, U cube, this is Jack from BUconeer bonanza.


Fixed.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)

402: spill coffee on the floor
403: call your mom to clean it up 
404:lube a cube
405:bite your fingernails
406:write a thesis on how bad feet is
407:write ideas for more things do do with your free hand


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)

408: hit a golf ball with one hand
409: throw your galaxy v1 megaminx into a basketball hoop
410: register for a cube competition that's exactly 22 hours 13 minutes and 24 seconds away from you 
411: buy plane tickets to make that trip faster
412: handcuff your feet so no one will never tell you to do a feet solve again
413: battle one of those stupid gan 356i bots
414: throw a frisbee


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 23, 2019)

415: suggest that whoever started this thread change the name to over 1000 things to do with your free hand while doing oh... Because we're going to get there boi.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)

416: throw a square 1 at at the wall


----------



## Fractured Toenail (Aug 23, 2019)

417:
Throw a skewb at the door
418:
Download grammarly


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 23, 2019)

419. Bottle flip
420. Write a novel and use grammarly to check for spelling errors.
421. Use grammarly to check for grammar errors. 
422. Publish the novel. 
423. Cook the novel. 
424. Season the novel. 
425. Finish the novel off in the pan.
426. Finish the pan off in the novel. 
427. Take some novel and blend it. 
428. Take some pan and blend it. 
429. Mix the blended pan and novel and use it to blend the blender. 
430. Use grammarly to check for spelling mistakes in the new drink. 
431. Use the drink to check for spelling mistakes in grammarly. 
432. Drink your pan/novel/blender beverage. 
433. Eat grammarly. 
434. Publish a recipie book with this meal. 
435. Eat your spelling mistakes in the cooking book. 
436. Eat the pan/novel food thing. 
437. Realise you told the internet about your thing on a forum about twisty puzzles. 
438. Cry. It helps.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that @Cubingcubecuber is just going through this thread and liking every post lol.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I'm pretty sure that @Cubingcubecuber is just going through this thread and liking every post lol.


I am lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

439: clean out a 7x7
440: set your obnoxious alarm clock to go off in 1 minute
441: snooze the alarm
442: eat the alarm clock
443: write down an easy 2x2 scramble
444: delete all of your 2x2 times and quit 2x2
445: like cubingcubecuber's comments back
446: throw down your sudoku cube in frustration
447: facetime a random person and show them that you can solve a cube with one hand
448: flush the toilet because you forgot to 
449: spin a fidget spinner on your hand
450: FIX THE GRAMMAR ON THE TITLE OF THIS POST!!!!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

451: listen to the duck song
452: smash your gan 356i because it's next to impossible to battle real people anymore


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 24, 2019)

453:eat the throw up of the pie tin you ate for lunch
454:lick the wall
455:throw a 7x7 into the saliva dropping down the wall
456:solve or scramble the 7x7


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2019)

457: Design your own speedcube with CAD
458: Solve a Curvy Copter.
459: Solve Another rubik's cube, but of a different model and with a different method
460: Solve a GAN 460 (since that's the number of this particular thing to do).


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 24, 2019)

457:combine the two best events, and solve a clock with feet
458: design a clock that is actually good
459:mass produce this clock (I'll buy one)
460: use your earnings from your clock profit to invest in stonks


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 24, 2019)

461: repeat numbers because someone else posted while you were typing


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2019)

466: Snake other numbers.
467: casually look through all the other reasons to see if there are any repeats.
468:repeat another reason because you are unoriginal and lazy.
469:repeat another reason because you are unoriginal and lazy.
470: Play with Beyblades because apparently it's still middle school


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2019)

471: Play the lick on an instrument of your choice.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

472: comment something that you can actually do with your free hand and not some other part of your body
473: watch the video of Felik's Zemdegs 4.73 single (hence the number 473)
474: Watch the video of Mats Valk's 4.74 single (hence the number 474
475: put a closing parentheses at the end of a parenthetical phrase (yes, this was intentional
476: hurry up, type some more ideas


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

477. Realize you haven't been on the forums in about a month


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 24, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> 61. Take apart your least favorite puzzle and throw away all the pieces


1 year ago I did that to my V-cube 5


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> 477. Realize you haven't been on the forums in about a month



478: welcome back Skittleskp lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

479. throw a pillow at someone distracting you
480: buy a Valk 5 M, it is the best 5x5


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> 61. Take apart your least favorite puzzle and throw away all the pieces





Cubingcubecuber said:


> 1 year ago I did that to my V-cube 5


I did that on QiYi QiYuan S.


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

481: thank SM cubing


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2019)

482: buy cubes all of the same brand for consistency

483: Learn an obscure method like SSC


----------



## Ash Black (Aug 24, 2019)

484. make a video on one handed turning


----------



## goidlon (Aug 24, 2019)

485 practice for band


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

goidlon said:


> 485 practice for band


486. Play the tuba


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> 486. Play the tuba


887: Play the oboe


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> 486. Play the tuba


_How_


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2019)

488: blow your nose
489: solve a 6x6 with your other hand
490: watch other people do one hand solves
491: place an order on the cubicle, not realizing that you just spent $100000 because you were paying attention to your cube
492: eat the book you have to read for school
493: send an email to the WCA to suggest that they give much bigger prizes for competitions (ok, they give $30,000,000 for FORTNITE competitions
494: send an email to Mats Valk to ask when the Valk 3 elite m will come out
495: eat a burger
496: eat a square 1 for dessert
497: eat the box that the square 1 came in
498: eat the truck that delivered the square 1
499: let someone else celebrate the fact that we are halfway to 1000


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 26, 2019)

500. Smile.


----------



## Sion (Aug 26, 2019)

501: Be angry you didn't write reason 500

502: Get prepared for college. 

503: Listen to music from the 1980s on a record player from the 80s while singing along. 

504: Watch some bass videos while slapping the bass.

505: Think of oddly specific activities to fill up the rest of the results.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 26, 2019)

506: Tell @Cubingcubecuber not to like this post


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 26, 2019)

507: Solve a megaminx with your nose
508: pop a 17x17 and reassemble it blindfolded.
509: consume all of the hellium in a ballon, and say something stupid while your voice is really high
510: keep righting comments because we are not to 1000 yet
511: resticker a 1x1
512: dont botther to spell check or fix any of your bad grammar/spelling


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 26, 2019)

513: go ahead and get to 1000 in one post
514: realize that would take WAY too long
515: play video games
516: break your only 3x3 first place trophy (it actually happened to mine )
517: pump hand sanitizer on the palm of the hand you're solving the cube with
518: pump hand sanitizer on the hand you're NOT solving the cube with
519: throw your square 1 out the window
520: throw your other square 1 out the window
521: buy a lanlan skewb
522: use it as a skewb gun
523: shoot the skewb gun out the window
524: go ahead and throw the whole thing out the window
525: eat your main skewb so you don't have to throw it out the window


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> 516: break your only 3x3 first place trophy (it actually happened to mine )


526. Realize that you don’t have any podium at all.


----------



## Sion (Aug 26, 2019)

527: Realize you didn't go to a comp at all
528: Eat sushi while vlogging with a gopro
529: Go to your first day of college
530: Drink water; you need it.


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> but it only goes up to 1000


That's what the creators of Reasons You've Been Cubing too long said too...
Woooooooo......
*makes ghost noises*


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 30, 2019)

*531: eat soup
532: do your laundry but don't change it over
533: smell your laundry every day
534: do the stankey leg
535: don't do your homework*


----------



## White KB (Aug 30, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> 513: go ahead and get to 1000 in one post
> 514: realize that would take WAY too long
> 515: play video games
> 516: break your only 3x3 first place trophy (it actually happened to mine )
> ...


for 516 i'm so sorry about that.
*Gets sudden revelation*
maybe it's a sign!
wooooooo...
*Makes more ghost noises*


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Aug 30, 2019)

536: dab with one hand while listening to old town road
537: dab with one hand when the kid on felik’s 4.73 solve says just as my sad card runs out
537: dab while watching morgz (I will get so much hate for these)
538: dab for no reason
539: dab for all the old town road remixes
540: dab while sleeping
541: dab in your dreams
542: dab in the shower
543: deep dab in front of all your classmates and get bashed up (or workmates and get fired)
544: dab on a dead body at a funeral (ok ive gone too far on this one)
545: dab on Logan paul
546: dab because you just did 10 things with your free hand during ur oh solve in one post


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 30, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> 536: dab with one hand while listening to old town road
> 537: dab with one hand when the kid on felik’s 4.73 solve says just as my sad card runs out
> 537: dab while watching morgz (I will get so much hate for these)
> 538: dab for no reason
> ...


547. Dab


----------



## Etotheipi (Aug 30, 2019)

548. Inwardly scream at @Awesomesaucer because I hate dabbing.


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 30, 2019)

549: Inwardly scream at @Awesomesaucer because he watches morgz


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Sep 10, 2019)

550: apologize @Etotheipi and @SM cubing for triggering them pls forgive me


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

lo


Awesomesaucer said:


> 550: apologize @Etotheipi and @SM cubing for triggering them pls forgive me


lol
551: solve 3x3 with ur feet
552: solve another 3x3
553: purchase cubes
554: dream about the cubes you really want but can't afford
555: wish you had a stackmat


----------



## KillerCuber (Sep 10, 2019)

143: lube your cube with lube
144:drink juice
145:lube your cube with juice
146:drink the lube


----------



## GancuberXtreme (Sep 10, 2019)

143. Learn to solve OH faster


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 10, 2019)

561. Laugh because people don't know how to look at more than the first page.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Sep 10, 2019)

562. Catch your tears
563. Take a math test
564. Hold a water bottle 
565. Spam S moves for fun on a 7x7
566. Spam S moves on a 6x6
567. Spam S moves on a 9x9
568. Jangle keys


----------



## Etotheipi (Sep 16, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> 550: apologize @Etotheipi and @SM cubing for triggering them pls forgive me



569. Forgive @Awesomesaucer


----------



## Scrombo (Sep 16, 2019)

570. Solve a 2x2 blindfolded
571. Solve a 17x17 using only M and U moves
572. Build an 18x18
573. Persuade Qiyi to start working on a new 3x3 flagship (Thunderclap V3 doesn't count)
574. Buy the Thunderclap V3 anyway once it comes out


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 16, 2019)

575. Watch "goodbye Michael"


----------



## CashCuber (Oct 14, 2019)

576. Cry for an hour after watching "Goodbye Micheal"


----------



## Scrombo (Oct 15, 2019)

577. Wipe your tears with a Rubik's brand 3x3.


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 15, 2019)

578. Cry at the fact that the gan xs is 59.99


----------



## Qunima (Oct 15, 2019)

579: type OH


----------



## MEF227 (Oct 16, 2019)

580: Raid Area 51
581: Get a pet rock
582: Feed your pet rock
583: Give your pet rock a bath
584: Check the WCA website for comps even though there will never be any near you
585: Do your school project that you have had 2 months to do but it is due tomorrow and you haven't done anything
586: Host Meme Review
587: Learn the saxophone
588: tYpE sTuFf LiKe ThIs WiTh ThE sPoNgEbOb ChIcKeN pHoTo.

Edit: My brain doesn't exist. Changed numbers


----------



## Ash Black (Oct 16, 2019)

MEF227 said:


> 143: Raid Area 51
> 144: Get a pet rock
> 145: Feed your pet rock
> 146: Give your pet rock a bath
> ...


maybe you should change those numbers to 880-888, i don't think you saw that there were other pages in the thread


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 16, 2019)

MEF227 said:


> 143: Raid Area 51
> 144: Get a pet rock
> 145: Feed your pet rock
> 146: Give your pet rock a bath
> ...





Milo Black said:


> maybe you should change those numbers to 880-888, i don't think you saw that there were other pages in the thread


I agree with @Milo Black but I think he meant 580-588 and not 880-888


----------



## Scrombo (Oct 16, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> 578. Cry at the fact that the gan xs is 59.99



There goes my hype...
589. Mortgage your house for the Gan XS


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 16, 2019)

Scrombo said:


> There goes my hype...
> 589. Mortgage your house for the Gan XS


590. Find that you don't have a house because you sold it for a gan x


----------



## Ash Black (Oct 17, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I agree with @Milo Black but I think he meant 580-588 and not 880-888


oops


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 5, 2019)

591. Raid speedcube shop and eat all their Gan Xs.
592. Eat Syrofoam in the shape of a fortune cookie
593. Expect a fortune but get a obvious and stupid proverb.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 5, 2019)

594. Remember this thread.
595. Develop a newfound determiation to get this thread to 1000.
596. Think.
597. Be unproductive.
598. Think some more.
599. Dream about what this could be.
600. Realise you still have 400 to go.
601. Let other people do some work.


----------



## Ash Black (Nov 5, 2019)

602. realize you have 399 to go


----------



## White KB (Nov 18, 2019)

143: This thread will fail...
144: woooooooooooôooooöoooooooòooooooooooooóooooooooooœooooooooooooøōoooooõ
145: I mean, reconstruct Fez's recent WR

EDIT: Sorry I did not see those, um, 460 other comments there...
They're actually not 143-145 but 603-605. My bad!


----------



## White KB (Nov 18, 2019)

606: Do your 200th comment on speed solving.com


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

143. Become ambidextrous


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

607: Become color neutral by doing OH with your free hand and WF with your feet


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

608:Go on SS and bump a thousand yo thread


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

609. Find mirror OH Algs
610. Do OH with the other hand
611. order a better cube


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

612. eat breakfast
613. realize you were the last post before it got bumped (again)
614. watch the mandalorian
615. wish you had Disney+
616. realize we might actually get to 1000
617. post on SS
618. switch methods
619. email people asking where to get a 33x33x33
620. watch youtube


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 614. watch the mandalorian
> 615. wish you had Disney+


Stealing accounts is the way to go


ProStar said:


> 620. watch youtube


Personally, I watch YouTube with my eyes


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Personally, I watch YouTube with my eyes



620b. The YouTube watching will be done with the eyes, but the before mentioned "free hand" will be responsible for opening the tab

XD


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 620b. The YouTube watching will be done with the eyes, but the before mentioned "free hand" will be responsible for opening the tab
> 
> XD


If your on mobile: You use a browser to watch YouTube?

If you're on PC: you watch on PC?

You will never escape my judgemental grasp


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If your on mobile: You use a browser to watch YouTube?
> 
> If you're on PC: you watch on PC?
> 
> You will never escape my judgemental grasp



620b1. The person is on a personal computer, and the "free hand" is responsible for manipulating the mouse to opening the browser and going to YouTube, and then clicking on a video


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 620b1. The person is on a personal computer, and the "free hand" is responsible for manipulating the mouse to opening the browser and going to YouTube, and then clicking on a video


You sound like the WCA rulebook.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You sound like the WCA rulebook.



a76b1c19: I am the WCA regulations


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

Wait... the title is "1000 Things *to do your free hand *while doing OH"

?!

@Competition Cuber


----------



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait... the title is "1000 Things *to do your free hand *while doing OH"
> 
> ?!
> 
> @Competition Cuber


We need to restart and list 1000 ways to dress and apply make-up to our hand.

1. 5 Kermit finger puppets

jk


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 29, 2020)

621. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
622. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
623. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
624. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
625. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
626. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
627. Read Jay's email about promoting his new coaching thing.
628. Ignore them all.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 29, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 628. Ignore them all.


629. Delete them, one by one


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

630. Read Jay's response that it isn't coaching, it's analyzing and how he's tired of correcting people


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 630. Read Jay's response that it isn't coaching, it's analyzing and how he's tired of correcting people


631. Watch Jays WR fail for a whole AO1000


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

632. Binge CubeSkills video (again) because you love Feliks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

633 Browse Speedsolving.com


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

634. Manipulate a mouse to complain that someone revived this thread
635. Set an OH WB


----------



## brododragon (Feb 25, 2020)

636. Do your homework


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

637. Learn ZBLL
638. Learn VLS
639. Learn HLS
640. Learn OLLCP
641. Learn ZBLS
643. Learn WVCP
644. Learn SVCP
655. Learn full EG-1
656. Learn full L5E
657. Learn 2GLL


----------



## brododragon (Feb 25, 2020)

658. Learn HKOLL: 114 algs
659. Learn HKPLL: 149 algs
*Total*: 263
670. Learn algorithmic Pyraminx L5E


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

#671-753:

Learn LBL(2x2)
Learn Beginner Guimond(2x2)
Learn CLL(2x2)
Learn NMCLL(2x2)
Learn EG(2x2)
Learn Guimond(2x2)
Learn Ortega(2x2)
Learn SS(2x2)
Learn OFOTA(2x2)
Learn VOP(2x2)
Learn TCLL(2x2)
Learn HD(2x2)
Learn LBL(3x3)
Learn Ortega(3x3)
Learn CF(3x3)
Learn PCMS(3x3)
Learn Less Is More(3x3)
Learn The Ideal Solution(3x3)
Learn Edges First(3x3)
Learn 8355(3x3)
Learn Beginner Petrus(3x3)
Learn 335
Learn Beginner Roux(3x3)
Learn Beginner CFOP(3x3)
Learn Pogobat Beginners(3x3)
Learn Keyhole(3x3)
Learn XG(3x3)
Learn Samsara(3x3)
Learn Lazy CFOP(3x3)
Learn Pizel(3x3)
Learn Ribbon(3x3)
Learn Russo(3x3)
Learn ZZ(3x3)
Learn Waterman(3x3)
Learn Tripod(3x3)
Learn Sledgehog(3x3)
Learn L2L(3x3)
Learn Hahn(3x3)
Learn Hexagonal Francisco(3x3)
Learn Quadrangular Francisco(3x3)
Learn LMCF(3x3)
Learn WaterRoux(3x3)
Learn CFOP(3x3)
Learn CFCE(3x3)
Learn FreeFOP(3x3)
Learn Columns First(3x3)
Learn Petrus(3x3)
Learn Roux(3x3)
Learn Heise(3x3)
Learn Snyder(3x3)
Learn SSC(3x3)
Learn B2(3x3)
Learn LEOR(3x3)
Learn 3OP(3x3)
Learn Old Pochmann(3x3)
Learn M2(3x3)
Learn R2(3x3)
Learn TuRBo(3x3)
Learn BH(3x3)
Learn ZBLD(3x3)
Learn Belt(3x3)
Learn CML(3x3)
Learn Saliva(3x3)
Learn Orient First(3x3)
Learn Pikas**t(3x3)
Learn F3L(3x3)
Learn Yau(Big cubes)
Learn Hoya(Big cubes)
Learn Obli(Big cubes)
Learn Reduction(Big cubes)
Learn OBLBL(Big cubes)
Learn NS4(Big cubes)
Learn 4Z4(Big cubes)
Learn Cage(Big cubes)
Learn Meyer(Big cubes)
Learn K4(Big cubes)
Learn Sandwich(Big cubes)
Learn Kenneth's Big Cubes Method(Big cubes)
Learn Z4(Big cubes)
Learn JS4(Big cubes)
Learn 4Trus(Big cubes)
Learn Lewis(Big cubes)
Learn Pet5(Big cubes)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

754. Scroll down to read the previous post in its entirety


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 26, 2020)

755. Get 3 onions.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

756. Get 5 onions


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

757. Do a one-armed handstand


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

758. Do another OH solve
759. Do a two OH solves while doing a headstand
760. Do a two OH solves while doing a headstand and spinning
761-763. Do all of the above while browsing SS instead of doing an OH doing an OH solve


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

764. Scroll through this should-be-dead thread
765. Realize you rhymed in your last post


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 26, 2020)

766. Get really detirmined with your free hand to get this thread to 1000.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 26, 2020)

767. Double post.
768. Trigger people.
769. Laugh at them (with your free hand).


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

770. Bump this useless thread
771. Juggle ping pong balls 









3x3OH while juggling a PingPong ball


Hey Guys I'm Leif Kottusch a "speedcuber" from Germany, Yesterday I did my first YT video where I solved a Cube OH and I juggled a PingPong ball with the other hand My times were ao5 38.81 Single 33.13 and I wanna know If it's a UWR or not so did you saw a video from someone who did this...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 4, 2020)

Only like 1/4 of these reasons should actually count.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Only like 1/4 of these reasons should actually count.



I don't think anyone really cares


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 4, 2020)

772. Don't care that this thread is stupid.
773. Rub your lucky stone.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2020)

774: Fire @Cubinwitdapizza


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 5, 2020)

775: Get me more reactions then @ProStar lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 5, 2020)

776. Laugh maniacally


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 5, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 774: Fire @Cubinwitdapizza


777: laugh at @brododragon because I was never part of the company


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

778: Partake in the bumpers war


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

779. Ask a Hypixel lobby if they competitively count (they react surprisingly well)


DerpBoiMoon said:


> 778: Partake in the bumpers war


780. Hire DerpBoiMoon
781. Give him a raise
Lol we're just narrating ourselves in the third person


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

782. Realize DerpBoiMoon made his own company and provoke his raise before firing him


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

783. D'oh


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 8, 2020)

784. Be Ling Ling and play Flight of the Bumblebee with one hand


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> 784. Be Ling Ling and play Flight of the Bumblebee with one hand


Ling Ling excersize time!

Edit: Ling Ling doesn't play Flight of the Bumblebee, He plays Paganini! Flight of the Bumblebee is for Ben Lee.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 9, 2020)

785. Be Ben Lee and do the Ling Ling workout with glissandos


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

786. Learn what lling ling is


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 9, 2020)

787. Explain to a person that Ling Ling is a god violinist that can do anything
788. Be cubing Ling Ling and do double BLD OH


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

789. Back slowly into a corner


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Also, everyone, I call dibs on 1000 lol


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 9, 2020)

790. Say that Ling Ling is zeroing because his name is 零零, which means zero-zero


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> 790. Say that Ling Ling is zeroing because his name is 零零, which means zero-zero


791. post a video that is actually relevant here: 





792. Know what the cube name means
793. Understand the relevance like most people will not
794. Learn more chinese


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

795. Done


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 9, 2020)

796. Kill a duck.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

797. Kill virtual ducks on your old NES


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 9, 2020)

798. Kill zombies.
799. Play plants vs zombies.
800. Lose.
801. Remeber you still have to solve this cube.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

802. Realize that after these 800+ reasons your stackmat has reset


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 10, 2020)

803. Use your hand and your elbow to restart
804. Continue


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 10, 2020)

805. Touch the cube and DNF


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

806. Do 12x12 w/ feet blind by closing one eye


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 806. Do 12x12 w/ feet blind by closing one eye


That doesn't use your other hand... well neither do half of these posts.


----------



## Diskard (Apr 10, 2020)

807. Swim to safety after having your car crash into the sea
808. Hang onto the ledge of a cliff so that you won't go hurdling to your death
809. Play on the Wii


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

810. Play on the Wii U
811. Play on the Switch
812. Play on the NES
813. Play on the SNES
814. Play on the N64
815. Play on the GameCube
816. Play on the DS
817. Play on the 2DS
818. Play on the 3DS
819. Play the Gameboy
820. Play the Gameboy Color
821. Play All other major Nintendo hardware releases, one at a time


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 13, 2020)

822. Juggle three other cubes, solving them OH


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

823. Ask @PapaSmurf about his motivation that seems to have disappeared


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

824. Count to blue
825. Read this entire thing and see how some people forgot how to count


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 16, 2020)

826. Make several hot dogs.
827. Eat several hot dogs.
828. Wash the things you used to make the hot dogs.
829. Do it again.


----------



## Diskard (Apr 17, 2020)

830. Write an essay for school but not really because you're still solving the cube
831. Point to something


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

832. Hug your Mom
833. Hug your Dad
834. Hug your Brother
835. Hug your Sister
836. Hug your Aunt
837. Hug your Uncle
838. Hug your other Aunt
839. Hug your other Uncle 
840. Hug your Grandma
841. Hug your Grandpa
842. Hug your other Grandma
843. Hug your other Grandpa 
844. Hug your First Cousin
845. Hug your other First Cousin
846. Hug your First Cousin Once Removed
847. Hug your other First Cousin Once Removed
848. Hug your Second Cousin
849. Hug your other Second Cousin
850. Hug your Second Cousin Once Removed
851. Hug your other Second Cousin Once Removed
852. Hug your First Cousin Twice Removed
853. Hug your other First Cousin Twice Removed
854. Hug your Second Cousin Twice Removed
855. Hug your other Second Cousin Twice Removed
856. Hug your Third Cousin Once Removed
857. Hug your other Third Cousin Once Removed
858. Hug your Third Cousin Twice Removed
859. Hug your other Third Cousin Twice Removed
860. Hug your Third Cousin
861. Hug your other Third Cousin
862. Hug your Great Grandma
863. Hug your Great Grandpa
864. Hug your other Great Grandma
865. Hug your other Great Grandpa
866. Hug your Great Aunt
867. Hug your Great Uncle
868. Hug your other Great Aunt
869. Hug your other Great Uncle
870. Hug yourself
871. Hug your Mom again again
872. Hug your Dad again again
873. Hug your Brother again
874. Hug your Sister again
875. Hug your Aunt again
876. Hug your Uncle again
877. Hug your other Aunt again
878. Hug your other Uncle again
879. Hug your Grandma again
880. Hug your Grandpa again
881. Hug your other Grandma again
882. Hug your other Grandpa again
883. Hug your First Cousin again
884. Hug your other First Cousin again
885. Hug your First Cousin Once Removed again
886. Hug your other First Cousin Once Removed again
887. Hug your Second Cousin again
888. Hug your other Second Cousin again
889. Hug your Second Cousin Once Removed again
890. Hug your other Second Cousin Once Removed again
891. Hug your First Cousin Twice Removed again
892. Hug your other First Cousin Twice Removed again
893. Hug your Second Cousin Twice Removed again
894. Hug your other Second Cousin Twice Removed again
895. Hug your Third Cousin Once Removed again
896. Hug your other Third Cousin Once Removed again
897. Hug your Third Cousin Twice Removed again
898. Hug your other Third Cousin Twice Removed again
899. Hug your Third Cousin again
900. Celebrate 900 Reasons
901. Celebrate being over 9/10 of the way to the final goal
902. Hug your other Third Cousin again
903. Hug your Great Grandma again
904. Hug your Great Grandpa again
905. Hug your other Great Grandma again
906. Hug your other Great Grandpa again
907. Hug your Great Aunt again
908. Hug your Great Uncle again
909. Hug your other Great Aunt again
910. Hug your other Great Uncle again
911. Hug yourself again
912. Gather everyone previously mentioned into a group hug
913. Hug yourself a final time


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

914. Type the message "Was that the most reasons in one post?"


----------



## Diskard (Apr 27, 2020)

915. Bend your thumb backward
916. Point at something wait i just did that in my other post
916. Reassemble your 9x9


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2020)

917. Hit your 3D printer because it won’t work
918. Plug in your 3D printer
919. Successfully print a 1x2x3
920. Buy a Tengyun V2 M 
921. Learn squan algs unwillingly
922. Learn sign language
923. Shake your fist at the guy who knocked the cube out of your hand
924. Buy a V cube for some reason???
925. Wait patiently to be the 1000 thing to do and hope @ProStar won’t beat me to it


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2020)

926. Take @ProStar ‘s massive family photo


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

Diskard said:


> 916. Reassemble your 9x9



It's painful, trust me. Can't imagine doing it OH...



PingPongCuber said:


> 925. Wait patiently to be the 1000 thing to do and hope @ProStar won’t beat me to it



I have eyes everywhere, I shall be victorious



PingPongCuber said:


> 926. Take @ProStar ‘s massive family photo



You gave me an idea...


927. Take a selfie with your Mom
928. Take a selfie with your Dad
929. Take a selfie with your Brother
930. Take a selfie with your Sister
931. Take a selfie with your Aunt
932. Take a selfie with your Uncle
933. Take a selfie with your Grandma
934. Take a selfie with your Grandpa
935. Take a selfie with your other Grandma
936. Take a selfie with your other Grandpa
937. Take a selfie with your First Cousin
938. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin
939. Take a selfie with your First Cousin Once Removed
940. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin Once Removed
941. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin
942. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin
943. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin Once Removed
944. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin Once Removed
945. Take a selfie with your First Cousin Twice Removed
946. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin Twice Removed
947. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin Twice Removed
948. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin Twice Removed
949. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin Once Removed
950. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin Once Removed
951. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin Twice Removed
952. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin Twice Removed
953. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin
954. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin
955. Take a selfie with your Great Grandma
956. Take a selfie with your Great Grandpa
957. Take a selfie with your other Great Grandma
958. Take a selfie with your other Great Grandpa
959. Take a selfie with your Great Aunt
960. Take a selfie with your Great Uncle
961. Take a selfie with your other Great Aunt
962. Take a selfie with your other Great Uncle
963. Take a selfie
964. Take a selfie with your Mom again
965. Take a selfie with your Dad again
966. Take a selfie with your Brother again
967. Take a selfie with your Sister again
968. Take a selfie with your Aunt again
969. Take a selfie with your Uncle again
970. Take a selfie with your Grandma again
971. Take a selfie with your Grandpa again
972. Take a selfie with your other Grandma again
973. Take a selfie with your other Grandpa again
974. Take a selfie with your First Cousin again
975. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin again
976. Take a selfie with your First Cousin Once Removed again
977. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin Once Removed again
978. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin again
979. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin again
980. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin Once Removed again
981. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin Once Removed again
982. Take a selfie with your First Cousin Twice Removed again
983. Take a selfie with your other First Cousin Twice Removed again
984. Take a selfie with your Second Cousin Twice Removed again
985. Take a selfie with your other Second Cousin Twice Removed again
986. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin Once Removed again
987. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin Once Removed again
988. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin Twice Removed again
989. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin Twice Removed again
990. Take a selfie with your Third Cousin again
991. Take a selfie with your other Third Cousin again
992. Take a selfie with your Great Grandma again
993. Take a selfie with your Great Grandpa again
994. Take a selfie with your other Great Grandma again
995. Take a selfie with your other Great Grandpa again
996. Take a selfie with your Great Aunt again
997. Take a selfie with your Great Uncle again
998. Take a selfie with your other Great Aunt again
999. Take a selfie with your other Great Uncle again
1000. Finish your OH solve, finally


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, we gotta get 5000 for that Ao5.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

1001. Realize you +2ed your 290 day solve


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2020)

1002. Somehow use your hand to sigh


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

Did I have the most reasons in one post? I've had a few long lists lol. Also @Competition Cuber your dream has come to reality


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Why did you delete 1001 from your original post?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 28, 2020)

1003. Realise you dibsed 1000


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Also @Competition Cuber your dream has come to reality


Hallelujah


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 1, 2020)

1040. See how many people you can trigger on the speedsolving threads.
1005- Do something incredibly inconsistent to throw everybody off
One thousand and six: Be even more inconsistent to help you trigger people

1007. Start commenting something semi relevant to this thread
1008. realize that this thread already hit 1000 and needs a name upgrade
1010. Make a face mask and give it to an essential worker (while you are still doing oh of course)
1011. Find a more conservative way to use toilet paper
1012. Make some hand sanitizer, and sell it for lots of money on amazon
1013. Learn a new game
1014. Uninstall all your computer files
1015. Ramble on about pointless comments to total strangers with the same weird hobby on the internet (oh wait...)
1016. Learn some new algs for 4x4 oll+ parity
1017. Listen to the layer by layer podcast (it is actually fire)
1018. Watch other people's cubes pop
1019. Don't go to bed. Keep on solving. You will get there someday.
1020. Have some serious dedication just so you can get to the smallest palindromic four-digit number in this tread.
1021. watch all of the Shrek movies
1022. watch all of the marvel movies
1023. Vanish
1024.
1025. Re-appear
1026. Go into a time machine and restart your solve
1. inspect the cube again (yellow cross was better that white all along)
2. Go back into the time machine and go back to the future
6969. Whoops too far.
1029. Seems about right
1030. do a bellyflop into the pool
1031. make a tier list of all the colors on a megaminx because why not.
1032. If you actually read this you are a legend
1033. Buy some cubes from cubezz
1034. Realize that the country that cube store is located in is still recovering from a pandemic
1035. do the stinky leg
1036. Buy a goat
1037. Raise that goat and make it feel comfortable around you
1038. When that goat gets too comfortable on you it will jump on your back
1039. Quick get the camera the goat is on your back and you need a profile pic for a completely unrelated website.
1040. You are almost done with f2l but you want to go back in time and start over with yellow cross anyway
3. start that yellow cross (even an x-cross, why not)
4. notice all of the f2l corners are stuck in the bottom now.
5. go back in time because there is no point in suffering through that case.
1043. yeah yellow cross is over rated anyway.
1044. realize you have just wasted like half an hour typing pointless crap into a speedsolving thread
1111. skip ahead to that palendromic number because your energy is running out.
1045. realize how weird it is to talk about yourself in the third person
1046. write a novel in one thread
1047. Ok I am done now... your turn


----------



## Diskard (May 1, 2020)

1048. read the post of the person above you


----------

